
The Crunchies - Startups Ouside the Valley Need Not Apply - transburgh
http://www.startuphustle.com/2007/12/23/the-crunchies-startups-ouside-the-valley-need-not-apply/
======
icky
Hey, that's how the Funding Awards work, too! ;-)

